# Pulitzer Prize Winning Books -- Most Available on Kindle



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fiction - Olive Kitteridge by Elizabeth Strout (Random House) $9.99










History - The Hemingses of Monticello: An American Family by Annette Gordon-Reed (W.W. Norton & Company) $16.47 $11.99 as of 4/22/09 now $9.99










Biography - American Lion: Andrew Jackson in the White House by Jon Meacham (Random House) $9.99










Poetry - The Shadow of Sirius by W.S. Merwin (Copper Canyon Press) Not on Kindle $17.16


General Nonfiction - Slavery by Another Name: The Re-Enslavement of Black Americans from the Civil War to World War II by Douglas A. Blackmon (Doubleday) $9.99


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Does a Pulitzer mean anything other than some certain group of selectors picked it? Oscars mean nothing to movies unless one has identical tastes and preferences to the selectors. I'd suspect it's the same with the Pulitzer prize and that it's primarily a big name and not much else. Just curious.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geez-louise, Leo, lighten up!!! 

Betsy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I need to, by about 40 pounds or so, but I don't think that applies to my question. I'm just curious if winning a Pulitzer really means anything. Do people buy books just because they're Pulitzer Prize winners or do they read the jacket flaps and choose/buy based solely on whether that's intriguing or not? What about Newberry Prize or any of the others? Are there any that truly mean something as far as sales or is it just an ego thing for the author primarily? Just trying to generate some thoughtful discussion that's perhaps a little livelier than usual.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't buy a book just because it's a Pulitzer Prize winner... but that credential is enough to make me pause and consider a book that I might otherwise have overlooked. 

Of those books, I'd probably read the Andrew Jackson one first.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

To respond to the prior question regarding the Oscars.... I worked in movie theatres for ten years, and when a movie won an Oscar, particularly one of the top prizes, they would re-release the film and people would pack the theatre.... So yes, Oscars do indeed help ticket sales.

For me, I don't pay much attention to the Pulitzer, but I do try to read all of the Newberry winners.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying, Leo. I think that to be considered for a Pulitzer or most other prizes, a book has to at least be at a certain level of quality. What determines the actual winners is always going to be subjective; it's not like we can have the authors arm wrestle. Though that would be kind of interesting.

The Pulitzer, like other awards, makes me aware of books that I might otherwise miss as I'm lazy and tend to look at the Best Seller lists and my favorite authors and genres.

I will most likely look at the _Hemmingses of Monticello_ if it comes down to $9.99. And Jon Meachem is a very good writer, so _American Lion _will go on my TBR list.. The _Slavery by Any Other Name_ I might get from the library. _Olive Kitteridge _is set in Maine, so maybe Leslie will want to read it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> _Olive Kitteridge _is set in Maine, so maybe Leslie will want to read it!


Well, I might look at it. But to be perfectly honest,* The Beans of Egypt Maine* soured me on Maine novels. I really need to write a cheery Maine book with a happy ever after ending....I could have fun with a lobsterman and a lighthouse keeper, circa 1903...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I really need to write a cheery Maine book with a happy ever after ending....


So I'm guessing Stephen King's not-so-cheery Maine novels aren't high on your read list. LOL


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Well, I might look at it. But to be perfectly honest,* The Beans of Egypt Maine* soured me on Maine novels. I really need to write a cheery Maine book with a happy ever after ending....I could have fun with a lobsterman and a lighthouse keeper, circa 1903...


I agree! I was excited to read the Beans of Egypt, thinking the author might be related to me. (I'm not sure if she is or not.) But, didn't like the book.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> So I'm guessing Stephen King's not-so-cheery Maine novels aren't high on your read list. LOL


I have never managed to get all the way through a Stephen King book. I have started a few and then realized his style of writing is not my cup of tea.

I have met him (briefly). He seems like a nice guy and has been very generous to philanthropic causes here in Maine. I am certainly happy to call him a state treasure. I'm just not a fan of his books but hey...he probably doesn't notice my absence, anyway. He's got plenty of other fans to fill the gap.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Well, I might look at it. But to be perfectly honest,* The Beans of Egypt Maine* soured me on Maine novels. I really need to write a cheery Maine book with a happy ever after ending....I could have fun with a lobsterman and a lighthouse keeper, circa 1903...


I started _Beans _and never finished it.

As for the lobsterman and the lighthouse keeper, many lighthouse keepers were women, so I'm wondering about the nature of your romance. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hemmingses of Monticello has been reduced to $11.99 today.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I started _Beans _and never finished it.
> 
> As for the lobsterman and the lighthouse keeper, many lighthouse keepers were women, so I'm wondering about the nature of your romance.
> 
> Betsy


There were a fair number of men, too. I was actually thinking about this today as I was driving around. This could be fun. I could put my extensive knowledge of lighthouses and Fresnel lenses to work... of course, I had to do more research on lobster fishing (I know a bit, not a lot).

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There were a fair number of men, too. I was actually thinking about this today as I was driving around. This could be fun. I could put my extensive knowledge of lighthouses and Fresnel lenses to work... of course, I had to do more research on lobster fishing (I know a bit, not a lot).
> 
> L


Years ago, my husband and I went on a lobster boat tour. The lobsterman who gave the tour was a total hunk. Somewhere I have pictures.... I'll try to find them, it was in the film days.

Betsy


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

LDB said:


> I need to, by about 40 pounds or so, but I don't think that applies to my question. I'm just curious if winning a Pulitzer really means anything. Do people buy books just because they're Pulitzer Prize winners or do they read the jacket flaps and choose/buy based solely on whether that's intriguing or not? What about Newberry Prize or any of the others? Are there any that truly mean something as far as sales or is it just an ego thing for the author primarily? Just trying to generate some thoughtful discussion that's perhaps a little livelier than usual.


A Pulitzer Prize will make me look at a book I might not otherwise, like Harvey.

The other purpose, for me, is if I go through a string of bad books, I'll usually go to the Pulitzer site and then look at the winners and finalists for my next book. Rarely have I hated a book that's won a Pulitzer, though I have found plenty that don't appeal to me. But the writing is always great.

If it wasn't for the Pulitzer Prize, I never would have read Middlesex, which for me was a change-your-life kind of book.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

So far it seems the majority don't automatically read award winning books, whether Pulitzer or Newberry or whatever, just because of the prize but check them out like any other book. Certainly having that list as a suggestions resource isn't a bad thing though.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I have never managed to get all the way through a Stephen King book. I have started a few and then realized his style of writing is not my cup of tea.
> 
> I have met him (briefly). He seems like a nice guy and has been very generous to philanthropic causes here in Maine. I am certainly happy to call him a state treasure. I'm just not a fan of his books but hey...he probably doesn't notice my absence, anyway. He's got plenty of other fans to fill the gap.
> 
> L


What I love is that he's still with his college sweetheart -- the same woman who saved "Carrie" from the wastepaper basket and told him she thought that he had something, and to pursue it. It really is a family of writers, too. Tabitha, the wife writes. Owen, his son, and Owen's wife write. The other son writes under Joe Hill. And you probably know all this! 

I recommend 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill, but the stories in it are also available for individual DL:

The whole anthology:


And my fave individual stories from the anthology:
 <-romantic ghost story.

 <-- about a friendship with an inflatable boy. I know, I know. One of those concepts that seems stupid, but ends up really touching.

Joe Hill sounds a little like his dad, in all the bests ways possible, but also brings his unique style to his work. _I think he might be more readable than his dad._ Joe, I do believe, had a character mention a King story and then another character mentioned a novel by another author that I remember King raving about -- but I can't remember the novel. There are brief moments when you can see the influence.

The Pulitzer thing -- this whole board is based on opinions. That an award is based on opinions of the panel doesn't phase me. In the end, it's always about what the readers think of the book, since a computer doesn't seem to have the knack yet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulitzer_Prize


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm taking part in a LibraryThing *Pulitzer Fiction Challenge*. I'm not intending to force myself to read them all, but I'm slowly trying various winners and finding some surprising likes and dislikes. I checked all the fiction titles at Amazon in February and at the time they carried Kindle versions of only a small number - perhaps 30 of the 83. I was really surprised, but I suppose they'll show up eventually, except for titles like _To Kill a Mockingbird_, whose author doesn't like e-books, or so I've heard.

Of those I've read so far the following were available for Kindle:

 Bleak but extremely effective vision of a post-apocalyptic future.

 As my stepfather would have said, _menza menza_

 A free classic on Kindle - and a beautiful story of family, disappointment, and life at war (World War I)

Not yet available for Kindle:

 LOVED IT!

 Boring, didn't finish more than a few stories

 Read it years ago, loved it at that time, wish I had one to sell: Amazon's link is for a $104 paperback

 Wonderful!

There is a complete list at 
http://www.pulitzer.org/bycat/Fiction
and
http://www.pulitzer.org/bycat/Novel

You need to check both links because one covers up to 1947 and one from 1948-2009.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Why are there years with no award? Did nobody write during those years? (facetious reason but serious about why)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

From http://www.pulitzer.org/faq#q24

According to The Plan of Award "If in any year all the competitors in any category shall fall below the standard of excellence fixed by The Pulitzer Prize Board, the amount of such prize or prizes may be withheld."

Betsy


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

LDB said:


> Why are there years with no award? Did nobody write during those years? (facetious reason but serious about why)


I see Betsy has posted the official reason, but I've always had the same thought: _nobody _wrote well enough that year?


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> I see Betsy has posted the official reason, but I've always had the same thought: _nobody _wrote well enough that year?


That doesn't surprise me.

The prize goes to a book worthy of it, not the best one published that year.

It is not unusual for a top award not to be awarded in other writing contests.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Incidentally, earlier in this thread I mentioned that I would probably buy the _Hemingses of Monticello _when it got down to $9.99; it has and I have. One of my rare $9.99 purchases. I'll let you know what I think.

Betsy


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I've read and enjoyed many books as long as the writing was at least decent, however, I also admire great writing and that's often hard to find. The plot or subject still has to appeal to me, so I won't automatically read a Pulitzer winner but I will at least consider it highly since I know the writing will be good.


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

GeorgeGlass said:


> If it wasn't for the Pulitzer Prize, I never would have read Middlesex, which for me was a change-your-life kind of book.


I'm reading this right now! Though how fast I'll finish now that I have my Kindle is questionable. When it started I found it slow-going, but about midway through I became hooked! Last year I had to read Midnight's Children by Rushdie for a college class and I see SO many simularities between the two. A life-changing book huh? Now I'm gonna have to put the kindle down for a bit and finish it ASAP


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Shadowraven said:


> I'm reading this right now! Though how fast I'll finish now that I have my Kindle is questionable. When it started I found it slow-going, but about midway through I became hooked! Last year I had to read Midnight's Children by Rushdie for a college class and I see SO many simularities between the two. A life-changing book huh? Now I'm gonna have to put the kindle down for a bit and finish it ASAP


I started reading it after work one day, and I ended up staying up all night (literally) reading. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do. I haven't read Midnight's Children. I shall sample it.


----------

